# NuVet Plus dog vitamins? Are these any good?



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's the ingredients:

Blue Green Algae, Brewer's Yeast, Cat's Claw, Evening Primrose Oil, Shark Cartilage, Oyster Shell, Alpha Amylase, Beta Carotene, Pine Bark, Papain, L Methionine, Alfalfa, Chicken Liver, Vitamin B1, B2, B3, B5, B6, B12, Vitamin D, Vit. K., Manganese, Magnesium, Iron, Copper, Amino Acids

I have a 5-pound yorkie/maltese mix, I was thinking of giving her 1/4 to 1/2 tablet a day. She eats dry dog food, right now she's eating Organix by Castor and Pollux.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

If she is eating close to the recommended amounts of food listed on the bag she is getting the recommended amounts of vitamins and minerals. It isn't a good idea to get too much of some of them. If this supplement has close to the recommended levels then it wouldn't be a good idea.

Is this what it has in it? http://web.archive.org/web/20040610210201/http://www.naturalhealthconsult.com/Monographs/nuvetplus.html If so it is a huge amount of selenium. http://onibasu.com/archives/kn/132811.html


----------



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah, that second link looks like the stuff we have. But, your second link isn't working...does it show how too much selenium is a bad thing?

Thanks for the advice, I'm thinking of taking her off the supplements, now.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

It worked for me just now. Strange.
"The daily requirements of dogs according to the PetEd site at http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?articleid=708 are "0.05 mg of selenium daily for every pound of food they eat (on a dry matter basis).", which translates to 50 mcg for every 4 pounds of raw food fed (which is around 75% moisture). It also says "Selenium toxicities in dogs or cats are rare, but can occur if the dietary intake exceeds 0.9 mg of selenium for every pound of food eaten (on a dry matter basis) for prolonged periods of time. Signs of selenium toxicity include hair loss, lameness, anemia, and liver cirrhosis." That is 900 mcg per 4 pounds of raw food, or 225 mcg per pound of raw food, which is about the amount a 50 lb dog would eat.

The amount of Selenium in one NuVet wafer would therefore be potentially toxic for any dog under about 75 lbs (eating less than about 1.5 lbs of raw food daily). NuVet recommends giving one wafer daily to dogs over 5 pounds, which is really scary.
Mary Straus
Pleasanton, CA
http://www.dogaware.com
*Please note new email address and web site* "


----------

